
uBiome – The Largest Human Microbiome Dataset - sprague
https://ubiome.com/blog/post/ubiome-largest-human-microbiome-dataset/
======
natch
Title: "8% of uBiome customers are transgender"

From article: >8% come from people who identify with non-binary gender.

Is this title just made up? I don't see any evidence that "non-binary gender"
means transgender. By my reading of the term, there are several different
buckets of gender identification that could be feeding into that number, not
all of them transgender. Furthermore, some transgender people might not
describe themselves as identifying with non-binary gender. It's hard to draw a
conclusion such as that implied by the title.

------
sprague
Interesting stat from a blog post announcing uBiome has the world's largest
microbiome dataset: "47% of our samples come from female users, 45% coming
from male users, and 8% come from people who identify with non-binary gender."

